# cambio del reloj / programador



## degogarn (Oct 13, 2014)

Hola
Buscando ayuda para cambiar el reloj / programador en FAGOR 5H-760
y el 
fagor manual de servicio del horno 5H-760

Gracias


----------



## Cdma System (Oct 13, 2014)

Eeehhh? Que pasó???? Soy sólo yo o no se entendió nada?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> Eeehhh? Que pasó???? Soy sólo yo o no se entendió nada?



Yo   entendí .


----------



## degogarn (Oct 13, 2014)

el reloj / programa no funciona más así que el horno no se enciende, así que estoy buscando el manual de usuario de modo que pueda cambiar y adaptarse a una nueva


----------



## Yetrox (Oct 13, 2014)

degogarn dijo:


> el reloj / programa no funciona más así que el horno no se enciende, así que estoy buscando el manual de usuario de modo que pueda cambiar y adaptarse a una nueva


 

@degogarn Manual de Servivio mmmm ta dificil, pero si lo que buscas es poder cuadrar o programar el Clock, con el de usuario lo haras facil... desde la Pagina 11 en adelante lo programaras

http://www.fagorappliances.com.au/assets/291/Instruction_Manual_5H-760.pdf


----------



## degogarn (Oct 13, 2014)

manual de servicio para que pueda quitar el reloj que no funciona y sustituirlo por uno nuevo de aquí
hxxp://wxw.electrorecambio.es/hornos-y-vitros/temporizadores/reloj-programador-horno-fagor


----------

